# Ich sage Tschüss!



## -RedMoon- (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ihr lieben PCGHX-Kollegen.

Ich bin jetzt seit über 10 Jahren hier im Forum unterwegs. Ich kaufe die Zeitschrift wirklich regelmäßig sicher seit über 15 Jahren. Damals konnten viele von euch sicher noch nicht mal lesen und schreiben  
Aber all dies werde ich jetzt beenden. Aufgrund persönlicher Gründe werde ich meinen Account hier schließen und wollte mich von meinen lieben Kollegen verabschieden.

Viele haben mir geholfen, ich hoffe ich konnte auch vielen helfen. Viele haben mich genervt, aber auch ich habe viele genervt 

Ich möchte lediglich, bevor ich gehe, mich bei jedem, den ich unabsichtlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise jemals beleidigt haben könnte, entschuldigen. Ich bin nun mal ein sehr sarkastischer Mensch, und Sarkasmus kann man textbasiert schlecht transportieren. Das kommt dann manchmal in den falschen Hals. Ihr sollt nur wissen, dass alles nicht böse gemeint ist, wenn ich mal den einen oder anderen Spruch ins Lächerliche gezogen habe  

Es war eine tolle Zeit, ich habe PCGH extrem gerne gelesen, aber ich werde mich jetzt mehr in Enterprise Foren aufhalten, da ich auch beruflich in diesem Umfeld tätig bin. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal irgendwo in einem anderen Forum, oder sogar in einem IT-Projekt, auf einer Baustelle, in einem Meeting etc.. Wer weiß das schon?

Machts gut. Alles Liebe!


----------



## Tolotos66 (3. Juni 2020)

Dir auch alles Gute, weiterhin viel Erfolg und alles was Du Dir für dein Leben wünschst.
Gruß T.


----------



## _Berge_ (3. Juni 2020)

Alles gute weiterhin auch von mir, hatte dich eigentlich immer positiv in Erinnerung, oftmals Sarkastisch und direkt, aber bist mir nie sauer aufgestoßen

vllt. läuft man sich wirklich mal bei nem Projekt übern weg, wobei dann eher unbewusst


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2020)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Juni 2020)

Machs gut. Schade das einer geht der lange da war[emoji848].

Viel Glück und Spaß.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2020)

@Dragon


> Schade das einer geht der lange da war


Nur die allerwenigsten halten es hier sehr lange aus, in den letzten Zehn Jahren sind hier relativ viele Langjährige Nutzer inaktiv geworden. 
Ist bei mir auch so, ich schaue nur noch hier rein wenn mir langweilig ist, aber auch nur bei den Umfragen und in der Rumpelkammer, das Forum ist zu vergiftet, vor allem von Firmentreuen.
"Extrem" ist an dem Forum schon lange nichts mehr, die Leute die was auf die Beine stellen sind in andere Foren ausgewandert.
Auf der Hauptseite in den Artikeln ist der Glanz der damaligen Tage längst verloren gegangen, wo man was außergewöhnliches für den PC geboten bekommen hat, jetzt ist es nur noch ein Matschbrei aus allen erdenklichen Richtungen, PC Hardware ist zur Nebenerscheinung verkommen, durchzogen von viel Werbung, das gute was der Seite helfen könnte muss alles ins Heft wandern, darum zieht man auch nur wenig neue Nutzer an.
Früher war PCGH meine erste Anlaufstelle für Hardwarenews, Tests, speziellere Infos oder interessante Themen aus dem Forum, was woanders nicht geboten wurde, mittlerweile bin ich zu ComputerBase gewandert, da ist in allen Bereichen viel mehr los, ich bin mir sicher das viele ehemalige PCGHler auch dort sind.
Sicher haben auch einige Moderatoren dazu beigetragen das man nicht hier blieben wollte, aber darüber schreibe ich lieber nichts, denn das Thema ist ja unerwünscht, das soll lieber in Themen besprochen werden die nicht frei ersichtlich sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Machts gut. Alles Liebe!


Schade, und Dir alles Gute

Man liest sich, irgendwo und irgendwann

P.S.: Kleiner Tipp, eine gepflegte Ignorierliste,  ich bin inzwischen bei weit über hundert Usern, hilft, sich vor den gröbsten Beleidigungen, Unhöflichkeiten und unsachlichem Spam zu schützen. Wenn dann noch irgendwann auch die zitierten Stellen dieser Spalter nicht mehr angezeigt werden, wäre das Forum rundum gut zu ertragen. Lass Dich nicht von einer Minderheit ärgern, diese Leute trifft man überall, Ignorieren und gut ist, dass klappt selbst in der Familie.


----------



## pedi (4. Juni 2020)

servus und pfiadi.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2020)

Machs gut!

Auch wenn ich gar nicht soviel mit dir zu tun hatte.


----------

